# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > Spoilers >  Marlon Dingle

## chance

Emmerdaleâs Mark Charnock has revealed that heâs played the role of Marlon Dingle for so long, heâs beginning to think heâs him! 
Every actor strives to step into the shoes of the character theyâre playing. 

But it seems Mark has taken it a step too far and has even considered changing his name to Marlon! 

âI get people calling out âMarlonâ on the street, and now itâs got to the point where I actually answer them!â Mark told Inside Soap magazine. 

âI think I might change my name to Marlon by deed poll just to save confusion!â

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

hes been playing marlon for 9 years no wonder he's getting confused

----------


## Treacle

9 years it doesn't feel like it's been that long!!!

----------


## Abi

Thats a long time, hes a great character though

----------


## Princess

> 9 years it doesn't feel like it's been that long!!!


I know. Have all the Dingles been in it for that long?

----------


## Treacle

> Thats a long time, hes a great character though


I can't stand his character  :Smile:

----------


## Abi

How come?! He's sweet, cant stand him with Donna though

----------


## Treacle

> How come?! He's sweet, cant stand him with Donna though


I just hate the fool type characters  :Smile:

----------


## Abi

Ah ok

----------


## Treacle

You get them in every soap though but I'm not keen on them  :Smile:

----------


## shannisrules

i always wonder if actors sometimes do things that their characters would do

----------


## Jade

I think the actors sometimes bring parts of themselves into the characters they play.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> hes been playing marlon for 9 years no wonder he's getting confused


9 years!?   :Confused:  Surely it can't be that long!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

thats a long time

----------


## Red08

Eli kidnaps Marlon - got this from ITV website

For weeks Eli has blackmailed Marlon every which way in return for keeping his mouth shut about the bookies robbery.  

But the Dingle is about to take things to a whole new level when he kidnaps Marlon and holds him hostage at the top of a multi-storey car park. 

When Marlon confesses the truth about the bungled robbery to Donna, she vows to get revenge on her wicked brother-in-law and sets him up.

InsideSoap Award nominee Joseph Gilgun, who plays Eli, told TV Times: âDonna tells Eli about a warehouse full of stuff, but gives him the wrong code to turn off the alarms. 

âThe police are on their way but Marlon cracks and warns Eli at the last minute about Donnaâs trap,â said Joseph. 

âEli flies off the handle and forces Marlon into a multi-storey car park.â 

Where will it all end? Will Eli take his brotherâs life to save himself?

----------

tammyy2j (16-08-2007)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Where will it all end?


I hope when it does end Eli will wash and shave

----------


## Red08

Totally agree he really is a mess.  Even after he had a shower the other day at Marlons he still looked gross - YUK!!

----------


## lizann

Marlon tries to commit suicide when he learns of Donna's affair with Ross.

Donna realises she is pregnant and doest know who is father is.

Poor Marlon

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Poor Marlon. what a bitch Donna is to him.

----------


## Abbie

:Sad:  Poor Marlon

----------


## tammyy2j

Poor Marlon

Is Donna leaving?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

aah i hope they manage to sort things out and that marlon is the daddy

----------


## Perdita

> Poor Marlon
> 
> Is Donna leaving?


She has expressed her wish to leave for a while, at least, but the producers wanted to try to get her to change her mind. Not sure now whether they were successful or not.

----------


## Chris_2k11

is it just me who cant be doing with these two?? they absolutely bore the hell out of me  :Crying:

----------


## tammyy2j

Donna Dingle struggles to tell Marlon their marriage is over next week.

The Yorkshire cop has been enjoying a passionate affair with her colleague Ross Kirk (Sam Anderson, 25).

But Marlon (Mark Charnock, 39) makes a big fuss of Donna, played by Verity Rushworth, 23, after she spends a few days away.

A Dales mole said: âShe doesnât want to hurt him. But she canât live a lie any more.â

----------


## lizann

Paddy Kirk catches Ross and Donna kissing and throws out Ross.

He tells Donna to be honest with Marlon.

Donna admits she in love with two men.

Paddy is Marlon's best mate but will he tell?

Will she tell Marlon the truth?

----------


## lilliput

> Marlon tries to commit suicide when he learns of Donna's affair with Ross.
> 
> Donna realises she is pregnant and doest know who is father is.
> 
> Poor Marlon


Where are those rumours from?

----------


## tammyy2j

From Soap Magazine

Marlon tries to frame Ross for Shane's murder. Marlon also sleeps with another Dingle - so who could it be Chas, Debbie, Lisa or Gennie. I think its Gennie

----------


## Emmie

:-o oohh cnt wait to find out who that is gona be x

----------


## tammyy2j

Spoiler for Friday 30th January 2009 

Both wallowing in self pity, Marlon and Chas drunkenly share a kiss. Donna leaves the village.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Spoiler for Friday 30th January 2009 
> 
> Both wallowing in self pity, Marlon and Chas drunkenly share a kiss. Donna leaves the village.


Not again haven't we had the drunken Marlon sleeping with his cousin before when he slept with Charity.  I thought the writers are planning to hook Chas up with Carl or Paddy,so why would Marlon sleep with Chas when he knows Paddy likes her.

----------


## Perdita

Am I the only one that is fed up with seeing the Dingle incest? It is not funny, entertaining or necessary, scriptwriters, STOP IT NOW  :Angry:

----------


## lilliput

> From Soap Magazine
> 
> Marlon tries to frame Ross for Shane's murder. Marlon also sleeps with another Dingle - so who could it be Chas, Debbie, Lisa or Gennie. I think its Gennie


And the magazines get it wrong again.   They really should stop making up their own stories.
They're getting as bad as Wikipedia.

----------


## Perdita

What was wrong? Marlon did try to frame Ross and has had at least a snog with Chas

----------


## kayliee94

sounds like it could be good

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...agic-plot.html

----------


## Rain_

I'm confused!! He falls in love with MARLON?????

----------


## alan45

> sounds like it could be good
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s1...agic-plot.html


Already posted http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...S-SPOILERS-***

----------


## tammyy2j

Emmerdale's Rhona Goskirk will discover that her unborn baby is likely to have Down's Syndrome in a forthcoming storyline, it has been revealed.

The plotline will see Rhona - played by Zoe Henry - face a tough dilemma as she must decide whether to continue with the pregnancy or have a termination.

Rhona receives the news at a time when she is already nervous about what the future may hold as she tries to keep the baby's father Marlon (Mark Charnock) happy while continuing her relationship with his best friend Paddy Kirk (Dominic Brunt).

Speaking to Inside Soap, Henry explained: "The news knocks Rhona off her feet. She hadn't even entertained the idea that anything might be 'wrong', as she sees it, with the child. 

"Rhona's been more preoccupied with leaving Marlon, the baby's dad, and starting a new relationship with Paddy. She never thought she'd be in this position."

The actress added: "I really feel for the woman. I predict that the next few weeks will feature lots of angst and tears as the three of them try to come to a decision."

Rhona's new storyline will begin later this month.

----------


## alan45

Already posted http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...153#post735153

----------


## alan45

Zoe Henry has predicted that her Emmerdale character Rhona Goskirk will not be viewed as a soap "baddie" as her current storyline continues.

Rhona was at the centre of a love triangle with the show's much-loved regulars Paddy Kirk (Dominic Brunt) and Marlon Dingle (Mark Charnock) last year, but the plot has since taken a more serious turn with the news that she and Marlon are expecting a baby who has Down's Syndrome.

In a new interview with The Mirror, Henry has admitted that the early days of the story felt similar to her stint playing Coronation Street's twisted Casey Carswell in 2007.

The actress explained: "It mirrors the situation in Coronation Street. If you go into a show as a new character and meddle with well-loved people, you're going to be a hate figure.

"In Coronation Street, people were never going to like Casey - in the first three months, she burnt the Peacocks' house down, stole their child and slept with Ashley. But with Emmerdale, I feel confident that because all three characters are decent, nice people nobody is going to come out of it as the baddie."

Henry also said that, as she used to be a care worker, some of her own personal experiences will help when it comes to portraying the mother of a child with Down's Syndrome.

She commented: "Over the years I worked with adults and children with Down's Syndrome. It was great fun and I'm sure it will help with the filming. I'm not fazed by disability and I had so much fun. The children were mischievous, loving and enjoyed life. And that's the way Emmerdale want to go with the story."

----------

southlundon (21-01-2011)

----------


## lizann

She must be staying around so

----------


## alan45

SOAP star Dominic Brunt has revealed his character will face a difficult time following the birth of his on-screen girlfriend’s Down’s syndrome baby.

The actor, who plays Emmerdale vet Paddy Kirk, will film the *emotional birth scenes next week after TV bosses found twins to play Rhona Goskirk and Marlon Dingle’s tot.

Paddy romped with his best mate’s ex-lover days before she discovered she was expecting. And with the threesome bringing up a baby we can expect lots of drama.

Dominic, 40, said: “It’s great to be involved in a storyline like this. It will be shown in a positive way.

“The baby will be healthy and there will be no complications. But I can’t say the same for Rhona, Marlon and Paddy.”

Dominic and Mark Charnock, who plays Marlon, host Leeds Zombie Film Festival on April 24 at Cottage Road Cinema, Headingley, in aid of animal charity WSPA.

----------


## tammyy2j

I'm not a fan of Rhona tbh

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> I'm not a fan of Rhona tbh


No me neither.

----------


## Perdita

Emmerdale star Dominic Brunt has revealed that he is glad to see fresh problems developing between Paddy, Marlon and Rhona as their current baby storyline continues.

Next week, Brunt's character Paddy feels left out in the cold as his girlfriend and best friend welcome the arrival of their new son.

Paddy's feelings of insecurity begin when he misses the child's birth, and things get worse when the new arrival comes home for the first time and Paddy decides to keep his distance amid a string of visitors and well-wishers.

Speaking to All About Soap about Paddy's concerns, Brunt commented: "It's just because he isn't the father. He simply doesn't have a fatherly instinct. It's a tricky situation, but I still think he should snap out of it!"

"I think he's just coming to terms with the fact that it's not just him and Rhona anymore and it never will be again," he continued. "It will be him and Rhona and the baby - and Marlon."

Brunt added that producers have introduced a believable plot twist by exploring how Paddy struggles following Leo's birth.

He said: "I hope Paddy will be able to sort it out. Actually, I think it's played very realistically. It would be awful if he just walked in and said everything was great. It's a lot for him to get used to, but he will manage in the end. Maybe Rhona is going to have to get tough!"

----------


## Chloe O'brien

What's the chances of Rhona and Marlon bonding over the new baby and getting back together and Paddy left heartbroken again.

----------


## Perdita

Emmerdale's Dominic Brunt has expressed a desire for his character Paddy to reconcile with former best friend Marlon.

The two, along with Paddy's new wife Rhona, are currently embroiled in a big custody battle over Paddy and Rhona's son, as the newlyweds are preparing to move to New Zealand.

In a video interview on the official ITV Emmerdale site, Brunt said that Marlon's decision to reveal he is taking a court order out against the couple on their wedding night has a big impact on Paddy.

Brunt claimed: "It just crushes Paddy's world. He crumbles. It's the end of the dream for him."

However, the actor then went on to say that he genuinely wishes the pair can get back on track, saying: "I hope in the future Paddy and Marlon can find their way back to being friends again. That'd be really lovely, but they've really gone as far away from each other as they possibly can."

He added: "Underneath it all, they do love each other, and there's been plenty of tiny little moments where in the middle of rows where you can see one of them faltering and saying, 'Do I really want to be here with my best mate?'

"So there's been some really sweet little pointers that kind of suggest maybe they'll be able to get over this. They got over the whole Rhona thing... so if they got over that, hopefully they can get over this."

----------


## Perdita

Emmerdale's Dominic Brunt has expressed a desire for his character Paddy to reconcile with former best friend Marlon.

The two, along with Paddy's new wife Rhona, are currently embroiled in a big custody battle over Paddy and Rhona's son, as the newlyweds are preparing to move to New Zealand.

In a video interview on the official ITV Emmerdale site, Brunt said that Marlon's decision to reveal he is taking a court order out against the couple on their wedding night has a big impact on Paddy.

Brunt claimed: "It just crushes Paddy's world. He crumbles. It's the end of the dream for him."

However, the actor then went on to say that he genuinely wishes the pair can get back on track, saying: "I hope in the future Paddy and Marlon can find their way back to being friends again. That'd be really lovely, but they've really gone as far away from each other as they possibly can."

He added: "Underneath it all, they do love each other, and there's been plenty of tiny little moments where in the middle of rows where you can see one of them faltering and saying, 'Do I really want to be here with my best mate?'

"So there's been some really sweet little pointers that kind of suggest maybe they'll be able to get over this. They got over the whole Rhona thing... so if they got over that, hopefully they can get over this."

----------


## Perdita

Emmerdale star Mark Charnock has praised Marlon Dingle and Paddy Kirk's feud storyline, hailing it as "wonderful" to film.

Marlon's friendship with Paddy is currently under severe strain as he pursues legal measures to ensure that his young son Leo is not taken away from him.

Paddy and new wife Rhona - Leo's mum - have recently decided to move to New Zealand for two years with the youngster, leaving Marlon in turmoil.

Speaking on Daybreak this morning (August 13), Charnock said that the plotline has been one of his best ever.

Charnock commented: "It's been an amazing story. I mean, I've been here for 150 years and it's one of the best I've ever had! It's become really complex and the situation is now taking a legal turn. He's taking his mate to court, and it's a horrible situation."

He continued: "It's been a wonderful story, because at any given moment, with all the characters, you're kind of for them and against them. It's one of those moral quagmires. It's been amazing."

Charnock added that it has been enjoyable to film so many heated scenes with Dominic Brunt, who plays the role of Paddy.

He enthused: "We're really close friends. Usually we do a lot of comedy together, so being able to shout at each other and play something really serious, it's so refreshing. It's added another layer to that relationship that we've been building up for the last 15, 16 years."

Asked whether he has ever considered leaving Emmerdale, the actor replied: "No, because I've had so many good stories. I find it such an enriching experience every day. It's like going to school, really. You go into work and laugh - what more could you ask for?"

Emmerdale continues tonight (August 13) at 7pm on ITV1.

----------


## tammyy2j

Will Marlon ever find true love again?

----------


## lizann

> Will Marlon ever find true love again?


maybe with vic?

----------


## Perdita

Thereâs fresh hell for jailed Marlon in Emmerdale, when his daughter April flees the village.
Having been arrested for killing Graham, on the back of seemingly damning evidence, Marlon is already trapped in a living nightmare. But hearing that his daughter has run away pushes him over the edge â and he tries to break out of jail!

âMarlon is in a terrible place,â sighs star Mark Charnock, who plays him, in this weekâs issue of* Inside Soap*. âSo when news reaches him that April has run away, he loses his mind. Itâs the worst possible scenario, as he canât control the situation â and he just goes nuts. He starts fighting with a prison guard and is dragged back to his cell, screamingâ¦â

Poor Marlonâs at his witsâ end â can he find a way forward? Find out what Mark thinks in this weekâs mag.

Meanwhile, Pierce â the real killer â is plotting his next move. Will Rhona be safe now heâs proved what heâs capable of? We catch up with Jonathan Wrather, who plays him, to find out whatâs coming up now his twisted alter ego is back on the scene. âHeâll be around for a little bit,â warns Jonathan, âand thereâs some very exciting stuff to come. But as always, itâs not what you expect!â

Elsewhere in the village, life goes on for those not affected by Grahamâs death â and we have all the weekâs big storiesâ¦

Victoria softens her attitude to Wendy
Pete makes a big decision about his future
Jamie is jealous of Belle and Ellis
Laurel finds out about Arthurâs bullying of Archie

----------


## lizann

pierce planted the flash light to frame marlon?

----------


## lizann

he has a stroke

----------

johntrevor (17-03-2022), Perdita (14-03-2022)

----------


## johntrevor

> he has a stroke


Fantastic acting by all concerned in the Marlon stroke storyline. But especially Amelia Flanagan, who plays April, what an excellent actress she is becoming, very moving.

----------

lizann (23-03-2022), Perdita (23-03-2022)

----------


## Perdita

Congratulations to Mark Charnock for winning best actor award at the NTA 2022  :Bow:   :Clap:

----------

johntrevor (14-10-2022), lizann (15-10-2022)

----------


## johntrevor

> Congratulations to Mark Charnock for winning best actor award at the NTA 2022


He deserves all the plaudits. Fantastic acting by Mark.
Also congrats to Emmerdale for best serial drama.

----------

lizann (15-10-2022), Perdita (14-10-2022)

----------

